# Escambia river 26th-27th



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

The 26th Tue. was windy,neap tide and cold did pretty good caught 30ish Bass most came on spinner baits few on worms.The 27th Wed. Neap tides,not much wind,not to cold caught 20ish Bass on worms,spinner baits,crank baits and jerk baits.Water temps both days were 55-60 degrees. Going back in the morning and Fri. and Sat. on vacation this week so Iam wearing it out never get to fish much during the week with very little people on the water.


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a new member on here, so I'm new to this. If you don't mind me asking what part of escambia was you fishing? And what colors of spinners was you using?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Cousin-it said:


> The 26th Tue. was windy,neap tide and cold did pretty good caught 30ish Bass most came on spinner baits few on worms.The 27th Wed. Neap tides,not much wind,not to cold caught 20ish Bass on worms,spinner baits,crank baits and jerk baits.Water temps both days were 55-60 degrees. Going back in the morning and Fri. and Sat. on vacation this week so Iam wearing it out never get to fish much during the week with very little people on the water.



Save some for me. I'll be out there on Friday as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shea81486 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was out there too! Caught 50ish bass about 40ish were over 8 lbs. You might of saw me, I was riding a sleigh with a red costume and handing out presents from time to time......: P


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

mcdavidman said:


> I'm a new member on here, so I'm new to this. If you don't mind me asking what part of escambia was you fishing? And what colors of spinners was you using?


down in the grass 
Green SB


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

nojerseydevil said:


> Save some for me. I'll be out there on Friday as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I did not fish yesterday had some other things to do.Went to day caught around 30-35.


----------

